# Numbie Strikes Again - Differences between Diesel vs. Gasoline Cruze ?



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

I recall, when I purchased a full size spare tire, that the rim size for a "gasoline model" would not fit on the diesel ? Have been considering some "accessories" but many companies do not list 2014 diesel separately. Went though a few hoops (just so I wouldn't have to send back items) to determine that a bug shield (nose) and window vents (in channel) for a gasoline model and diesel were exactly the same. 
Was curious, are there any differences in the electrical / interior / other ? Or is the diesel model a "copy" of the gasoline model ? ( I would suspect the "exact" same body style) ? I have to believe that either the computer or software is unigue for the diesel for certain. 

I suppose it could depend on the accessory ? I am considering a seat cushion/s and fog lighting. :feedback:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Great question. I think it really depends on what your looking at, but 99% of the stuff will fit either model. The rim bolt pattern differences are the only thing i can think of that is different of the top of my head that should effect you when buying after market stuff. 

Obviously though any exhaust or intake for the 1.4T/1.8L would also not fit.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Body accessories are the same.
Suspension, as in springs/hubs/wheels, are diesel specific.
BCM, ECM, and the majority of the wiring harness naturally will be diesel specific.
Call your dealer for fog lamp kit part numbers to see if the same kit for gas and diesel.....I am of the belief they are the same.

Seat cushions?......Well, the seats are the same but I don't fully understand the question.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> Seat cushions?......Well, the seats are the same but I don't fully understand the question.


If anyone wants to use any form of seat cushion, be very careful as this may disable the passenger air bag. My girlfriend wanted to use a cushion, as soon as she put it in the seat the air bag light goes off since it does not sense her sitting there.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Most of the differences have already been mentioned, but just to add to it off the top of my head the diesel specific items are:

-The entire powertrain (engine, tranny, ECM, etc, etc.)
-I'm guessing a lot of the electrical system is different.
-Suspension
-Bolt pattern
-Brakes (larger rotors and calipers which also makes wheels that will fit harder to find)
-Interior of trunk space (due to DEF tank)
-Steering (This might be just programming, but steering is different than other Cruzen)
-Firewall and hood soundproofing
-Possibly windows? I read somewhere the diesel has better windows a.l.a. Buick Verano for more soundproofing? I really know very little about this or if it is even true.

AFAIK, most of the rest of the car is the same car, so if you're looking for body or interior related mods, they should be fairly universal for Cruzen.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

spacedout said:


> If anyone wants to use any form of seat cushion, be very careful as this may disable the passenger air bag. My girlfriend wanted to use a cushion, as soon as she put it in the seat the air bag light goes off since it does not sense her sitting there.


:blush: I don't really understand what I am looking for yet. Just **might** would want some extra padding. When I drive the Cruze, it's usually 100-150 miles per outting. Could use some extra padding - maybe. :th_coolio:
Good input on the airbag, something to think about !


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Most of the differences have already been mentioned, but just to add to it off the top of my head the diesel specific items are:
> 
> -The entire powertrain (engine, tranny, ECM, etc, etc.)
> -I'm guessing a lot of the electrical system is different.
> ...


:wavetowel2:Excellent response. A comprehensive list indeed ! 
Steering ? That one suprised me ! 
Thanks, just the information I was looking for. 
:3tens:


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

spike said:


> Steering ? That one suprised me !


Yes, it is different. Like I said though, I don't know that there is anything physically different than the gas Cruze, but at the very least it is tuned differently to handle the extra 250+ lbs on the front end. It feels tighter than the gas Cruze. Some like it, some don't. I'm mostly indifferent, but if I had to chose, I actually liked the steering on the gas Cruze a bit better. It seemed more nimble.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Suspension different? No. Sprint rate different? Yes.

Coilovers and aftermarket springs fit the Diesel just fine.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't forget that the heated seats will not warm your butt if a cushion is on it!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

So the 17 inch chevy rim that I bought probably won't fit the cruze diesel? I got a full size spare tire in my trunk now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> So the 17 inch chevy rim that I bought probably won't fit the cruze diesel? I got a full size spare tire in my trunk now.


What's the offset?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> So the 17 inch chevy rim that I bought probably won't fit the cruze diesel? I got a full size spare tire in my trunk now.


Perhaps, but perhaps not.

Tomko has a great thread where he gives detailed information about his search for a wheel that will fit the diesel Cruze. The two big limiting factors seem to be bolt pattern and clearing the larger brake calipers on the diesel.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang and I thought I had trouble looking for a decent looking Wheel for me cruzen , I would think that finding decent looking whels with a 5 x 105 bolt pattern has been harder than looking for a wheel with a 5 x 115bolt pattern with the correct off set . Sheesh with all of the hoops you guys have to jump through . Winter spare, tyre , Def,
Dexos 2 oil . I think I am better off with a Gasser ..


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

It was strange, but when I bought my fog light kit from one of eBay's Chevy dealerships, it was a separate listing for the diesel. I thought that was probably listed separately because the diesel was a new model to the Cruze line up. I doubt there was any difference but I was afraid not to specify the diesel. I can't imagine a difference.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> It was strange, but when I bought my fog light kit from one of eBay's Chevy dealerships, it was a separate listing for the diesel. I thought that was probably listed separately because the diesel was a new model to the Cruze line up. I doubt there was any difference but I was afraid not to specify the diesel. I can't imagine a difference.


Are the mounting points the same in both cars?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

i got the 17" with the 105 bolt pattern. So i have the wrong rim and need with a 115mm bolt pattern?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

well I've made a mistake in order the rim. Does anyone have the part number for the chevys rim on the ctd so I can just one of those. thanks in advance.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

found its part# *13367272 already placed an order for it. *


----------

